# Sticky  beamshot thread



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

* THANKS TO THE MODS FOR STICKING THIS

PLEASE CAN THE BEAMSHOT POSTERS USE THE MTBR SETTINGS ON YOUR CAMERA IF POSSIBLE

6 SECONDS AT F4 - WHITE BALANCE - DAYLIGHT*


----------



## TOMMO (Dec 12, 2008)

makes sense.
Tommo.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sounds good to me.....is there an already running thread with just beamshots?

if not, start one and will stick it or I could just stick this one


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*6 Xpe / Carclo 10 Mm Optic Narrow*



crisillo said:


> Sounds good to me.....is there an already running thread with just beamshots?
> 
> if not, start one and will stick it or I could just stick this one


Thanks Crisillo This one sounds the right title.

Ok here goes

Only beamshots and discription and link to build thread.
, no comments start a thread for comments

Emitter = 6 XPE Q5 leds 
Optics = 6 Carclo 10 mm 10417 narrow optic
driven by a maxflex @ 700ma per led. Hi / LO
Build thread here


















OPTIC CHANGE Swopped out 2 narrows for 2 elipticals


----------



## czarny_kruk (Jan 23, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> Mods -Can we please have a beamshot thread made sticky
> like the diy database one
> with only beamshots and emmitter / optic specs
> 
> If you agree register your interest here


Quite a good idea Mr Trout :thumbsup:

IMHO everyone beamshot should be made with the same camera settings.
e.g. MTBR shootout settings http://www.mtbr.com/beamcomparisoncrx.aspx

*"camera settings: full manual, ISO-100, Exposure-6 seconds, Aperture-F4.0, Focus-Manual, White Balance-Daylight" *


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

thread stuck! :thumbsup:


----------



## tobymack (Nov 12, 2008)

great idea!

emitter: MCE M bin. 
Optic: Rocket SS 
driver: 1A buckpuck in 2s2p giving 500mA per die. 

near enough standard camera settings.

Distance to shrubs at the back is around 100 feet.


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

All pics MTBR settings, 1st small tree ~20ft, 2nd small tree ~50ft, Treeline ~100ft

NR HID on 13.2v NiMH (the brightest of the three I've had)









MC-E Modded Cygolite Tridenx









Cutter 3-up R2 WH, Fatman, 900mA, Med Optic









Big Light, 5 levels of maxFlex from highest to lowest

~30W









~14W









~7W









~3W









~1W









Tarsier Occam Dynamo/NiMH (single MC-E, 27mm reflector)

Cool White on Dynamo Power (~3W)









Neutral White on Dynamo Power (~3W)









Cool White on NiMH AAs









Neutral White on NiMH AAs


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Various Optic And Led Beamshots*

DEESTAS CUSTOM CNC HOUSING Linky thingy here

3 --K bin MCE s 
3 ledil CMC- SS Optics

Maxflex @ 600ma per die


















1 MCE M BIN - LEDIL CMC SS & 2 XPE Q5 -CARCLO 10 MM TIGHT NARROW OPTICS ALL @ 700 MA
HYBRID LIGHT


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

2MCE M bin in 4s2p configuration 500 per die Ledil LM1 SS and LM1D optics

Wall is about 135 feet

Low or 175ma per die










High or 500ma per die


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

MTBR camera settings:
first photo is control
2nd is standard 3x Cree R2 light
3rd is a 4x XPE light

The blue tarp is 40yards away and the house behind it is another 30.


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

holy molly, what kind of lightining system are those, i once was using a catseye nytlight with dual halogen reflectors 3watts and 6watts 6volt rechargeable battery. now i'm using a led light but it doesn't come closed to those. i have to get one of those world war 2 spotlights


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone know how to change the exposure and whatnot on my canon SD850IS? I don't think it's possible but maybe it is...

Here are some I took last night. F2.8, ISO200, exposure time 1 second, it just happened to use these settings, I didn't change anything.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

kuksul08 said:


> Does anyone know how to change the exposure and whatnot on my canon SD850IS?


Just google the user manual.... I found this in the PDF. I didn't read the whole thing but this gives the basics...


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

ocean breathes salty said:


> Just google the user manual.... I found this in the PDF. I didn't read the whole thing but this gives the basics...
> 
> View attachment 438094


ahh yeah I saw those, I guess the aperture is not adjustable


----------



## KridX (Sep 28, 2008)

3x SSC [email protected] mA

1 Watt led lamp

+/- 7 Watt 3X P7

30 Watt 3x P7





Sign @ 300 Meter


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

troutelight, 6 x R2/ XP-E, ...2 spot 4 narrow optics, nFlex @ 1amp, 6 cell 25v battery pack
maybe could have done with a couple of eliptical optics for wider throw ...


----------



## harty (Apr 16, 2008)

the uber light full power 3up cutter quads running 3 bflex's slaved 3amps on full
photo nikon d80 manual 6sec f4 100iso
control 







full 3amps 1000ma per quad








cheers 
harty


----------



## cycleboy (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's my first creation, built per this thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=502149

Beamshot:



I forgot to check ISO (it was 200) and WB (crap, I have to go turn on the camera). It was 6 sec @ f4.5 and the grape post is ~20 feet away w/ the fence ~45 feet.


----------



## dsjc (May 14, 2007)

*Triple XR-E R2 with Ledil, Carlco, and DX1920 optics compared*

This is my first build, an achesalot design using 3 x XR-E R2 WC tint, running at 1000ma using buckpuck. All shots taken using DSLR - 6 seconds, F4, ISO 100, whitebalance = daylight.

The soccer goal is 40' away and the yucca tree is another 90' past that.

The images are in this order:

- control
- comparison using MTE SSC P7 torch
- 3 x DX 1920 optics
- Carclo optics - 2 x ripple medium + 1 x plain tight
- Ledil optics - 2 x CRS-M + 1 x CRS-SS

** Control **









** comparison using MTE SSC P7 torch **









** 3 x DX 1920 optics **









** Carclo optics - 2 x ripple medium + 1 x plain tight **









** Ledil optics - 2 x CRS-M + 1 x CRS-SS **


----------



## budakbageur (Apr 27, 2009)

hmmm very fantastic...


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Dang...I'm sorry guys...I forgot you had settings already when I went out to capture these...won't be quite the same but should be relatively close.

My settings were: F2.8, 5 second duration (10 second delay before firing to make sure these came out clear from my point and shoot on full manual).

Control shot (this is my back alley with just the above and the ambient light)










This is a shot of my Planet Bike Alias 15W halogen @ 8W (this one is super circuit equipped)










This shot is of the same light @ 15 W (SC equipped)










Here is one more @ 15W, but this time I'm using the helmet mount wiring, no SC so it puts out a little bit more power.










Next shots are of the new light: Deestar Altair 3x R2 Cree's, Ledil optics (1xSS, 1xD and 1xRect), bFlex...it's my first DIY and here's what it looks like:










Beam shots: Altair @ 350mA










Deesta Altair @ 700mA (I believe....it is the middle setting)










Finally, the Deestar Altair @ 1A


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

sorry, but I only have a rubbish camera but it looks very close to what my eyes see.

Cutter quad XRE R2 WH tint @ 1A. Cute 4 medium optic.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

*4 Xpe*

2 spot 2 elliptical at 700ma
Click on thumbnail for full size

Low



High



With DarkStar both on high



Wall is at 135-140 feet, trees are at 200 or so feet.


----------



## sdnative (Aug 10, 2008)

My little Eva. Single MCE Juiced @ 50 FT.

Couldn't do the MTBR setting on my camera. I used ISO 100, Daylight, F5.6, 7 sec (*which will be quite a bit darker than the MTBR settings despite the one second longer exposure)* Included a control too ....ahh yes, look at that sad glow, living in the city 

According to this link which i just found, and really wish I had read a month or more ago here (someone who obviously knows a lot more than me about camera settings) *I should have exposed my shot for 12 seconds at 5.6 to get the equivalent to the MTBR F 4 6 sec.* He even has this crazy chart that explains more with a little pin wheel chart. Neat!

If to lazy to read the link. I have summed it up, all the below are equivalent MTBR beamshot exposure levels. (all MUST STILL be done at ISO 100 and daylightl)

F2.8 - 3 seconds
F4 - 6 seconds
F5.6 - 12 seconds
F8.0 - &#8230;crap, off the chart. Should be 24 seconds (don't use this, too long)

Oh well, will have to update my pictures some time so they look brighter and are side by side comparable to everyone else.

*To sum up for those who have glassed over eyes after reading all this blabber  mine are ~2X darker than the MTBR setting would yield*

Laters ~Chris


----------



## sdnative (Aug 10, 2008)

Updated using MTBR settings. Last is 32Watt halogen dual beam for comparison of color & power.

Control








50 FT








100 FT








Comparison 32 vs 12 watt


----------



## prawny (Aug 4, 2009)

TOMMO said:


> makes sense.
> Tommo.


stop trying to convince urself!


----------



## billysorton (Jul 29, 2007)

Found this page with hundreds of beamshots from torches, led and hid bike lights. It's a great bikers perspective too! http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/


----------



## erbieb02 (Mar 30, 2006)

*My new creation*

New light build, SSC P7 D-bin emitters with HipFlex controllers. 2800 mA drive. Helmet light is focused with a Lidel Spot lens, bar is Lidel Medium flood lens.

Fence is approximalty 50 feet, brush pile is 100 feet, house in background is about 300 feet.

Pictures taken with a Canon Digital Rebel, 6 second exposure, F 5.6 - largest camera would go - Sunlight white balance, ISO 200.

Control Shot

From 2009-10-13 Light Pictures

Flood Low

From 2009-10-13 Light Pictures

Spot Low

From 2009-10-13 Light Pictures

Both Low

From 2009-10-13 Light Pictures

Flood High

From 2009-10-13 Light Pictures

Spot High

From 2009-10-13 Light Pictures

Both High

From 2009-10-13 Light Pictures

Still haven't ridden with the new lights but they seem great. I'll post some pictures of the lights in the a light build thread.
-Eric


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Is a beamshot considered light porn?


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

*beamshots at 200 ISO?*

hi
I have a Nikon D40. the lowest ISO setting is 200. 
could I use these settings as equivalent?
3 seconds, F4
6 seconds F5.6

I would think that going from ISO 100 to 200, cutting the light by one half by either decreasing the shutter time or reducing the f stop would provide the same exposure. If not, I can't even do a "beamshot"
thanks


----------



## tobymack (Nov 12, 2008)

yes, those settings are all equivalent.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Only have the camera on my mobile phone but the pics are still quite accurate.

7up XPG R5 @ 1A 6 degree Khatod optic


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Hoping to shoot indoors tomorrow night. No luck borrowing a digital camera that's manual capable. I borrowed a light meter to stick on the wall for lux readings dead center.

Minolta X700 (oldie but goodie) on manual mode, ISO 200 Daylight at F5.8 6 secs, my 50 mm no filter, instead of Zoom. Thanks for confirming the equivalent exposure, *TobyMack[/B ]!:thumbsup:

Is 4 feet distance is a semi-standard on Mtbr DIY light Forum for indoor beam shots?
Standard (3/4 or 20 mm) blue masking tape crosshairs OK?
Centimeters or inches on measuring tape?
I assume I get the digital output from the film processor/printer on CD for posting? 
Haven't done anything like this in quite a few years, any tips?*


----------



## TTGV (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello,
I used a X300, and made a lot of pics with a long exposure. The main problem is the reprocity failure phenomenon : Suppose the light dropping your film is like water falling in a open can : if there is only some drops of water going down, the heat will dry some water to vapor, and you need more drops to fill your can. So, with exposure time under 1s , there is no problems. On a landscape pic, if mesurment indicate a 6 s exposure, I had to shot with 3x the time, using a positive slide roll, witch is more non-linear than a negative film. Take a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reciprocity_%28photography%29 ; the explanation is far more "english compliant"  
You should take your pics at F4 - 3s (5s realy opened), or F2.8 - 1.5s (2s) or f2(f1.8)- 1s. Reciprocity against depth of focus...:skep:
Good luck !
TTGV


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

F4, 6", ISO 100, daylight...shed is 75 feet away from light and camera:

MTE SSC P7 C - 2.8amps









MagicShine:









Triple XP-G (LuxRC L32) 1.1amps w/ Carclo clear narrow optics:









Single XP-G (LuxRC L31) 1.1amps w/ Carclo 20mm narrow optic:









Trustfire TR1200 (5xQ5 XR-E) torch:









Double XP-G 1amp / Regina reflectors:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Amoeba beamshots*










f/3.2 at 6 seconds, ISO 80, whitebalance-daylight

*2x SSC P4 U2 @ 800ma*










*2x Cree XR-E R2 WC @ 800ma*










*2x Cree XP-G R5 w/ Ledil Regina reflectors @ 800ma*















***


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

scar said:


> *Cree XP-G R5 @ 800ma*


Thats a dual regina isn't it?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by znomit
> _ Thats a dual regina isn't it?_


Yes it is. I missed that, thanks for catching it :thumbsup:


----------



## RallySoob (Aug 16, 2010)

lets see an MS900 and MS1400 beam shots fellas


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

beam shots of both are in my MS1400 deconstructed thread


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Triple XP-E at 1.1amps
Carclo clear narrow optics


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Bunch a beamers. No home brews, but we all love us some beam shots.

Shot with a 14 mm focal length lens on "full frame" SLR. ISO 1600, F 5.6, 3/4 sec.

The players (in order of appearance):

Control shot

Dinotte 200L - single P4 (I think) with optic (low and high)

Stenlight S7 Premium - Dual Rebel 100's with frosted 20 mm carclo optics, narrow and medium. (low, med, high and turbo)

Spiderfire P7 direct driven by a single 18650, 40 mm orange peel reflector. (low and high)

Romisen RC-T5 - Quad P4's, integrated quad reflectors, two 18650's. (low and high)

And the star of the show, the new Dinotte 1200L+ dual quad. As in eight xpg's! (low, medium and high)

http://tinyurl.com/29fjkk4


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

And the rest:


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

The last pic is crazy.. 8xXPG's


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Img 1 looks like a TR 1200


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

beam shot question, improvements, thoughts:

ISO 100, some cameras don't really do 100, more like 150 or 200,
propose ISO 200 as a base.
F4 and ISO 100, is 6 seconds, that's a like time, that means no handheld ether.
and F4 is shallow. would say at least F8 , and for bright lights , maybe F16.
F8 would also lead to sharper image, and less blowout.

so F8 at ISO 200 , would that still be 6 sec ?
to speed things up
F8 at ISO 400 sec ?
and for the 2000+ lumen lights to use
F16 at ISO 200 sec ?

what you think ?

now for the tape,
lets say every 10m a cone,
since not everyone has cones, and want to buy some,
how about, bier cans, or any other, should do.

lens settings:
the base, I'd say ~30mm , that's close to human vision
that should cover basic perspective.
for the spot, distance.
we need something longer,
lets say 100mm

blind spot:
now this is to show, how much glare there is,
would think, F16 for that.
difference, facing the light at rider height, say 5 feet of the ground or 1.5m
from a distance of 15m and 30m . 
what you think ?

and since you pushing those burners,
maybe a laser temp reader, for the light head,
and a power meter to show the actual watts burned.
since the big LED lights, start out fast, but throttle even after a couple minutes.
of course ambient temp needs to be measured to.
the wind we will leave out. that get's to much.

thinking of doing a beam-shot fest in massachusetts.
cheers, Rob
http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

... BEAM PATTERNS @ 17Metres......
pic 1, Dereelight XR-E R2 drop in
pic 2, Kaidomain XM-L T6 drop in using the same reflector as above
.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

Dual XPG R5, Regina optics @ 1amp buckplus driver
pointed down a bit to normal riding for me








My buddy offered to get blinded, pointed a bit farther up to show the throw.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thought it was finally time I got off my butt and posted some beamshots of some of my builds.

1st is a circa 2005 3 watt MR11 LED optic, yes I actually rode with that
2nd is a triple XRE with carlco 
3rd Dual XPG and Dual XPE with Carlco 10621 25mm optic. Mix of cool and warm leds
4th Triple XPG with regina optics
5th Dual DX 32954 XPG Drop In @1A
6th Dual DX 32954 XPG Drop in @1.5A
7th Triple MCE wired 6s2p with maxflex @1.5A and Boom reflectors


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

update Beam-Shots-2



New: 
- MF ( mirror reflector ) added to lenses.

Lights:
Magicshine MJ-808 (original 900) + lenses
Gemini Titan
Bike Ray-II + lenses
Lupine Piko + soft filter
Baja Strykr
Baja Strykr Pro

was freezing my fingers, since I had to touch metal, and hold a camera.
no trail shots yet, since it's covered in snow.

well, it's snowing again..... Rob https://mtbL.Robs-X.com


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

*double-triple-xpg*

OK, first post here, but have been building lights for a while. Mainly targeting commuters, but this headlight would work well off road as well.

For reference, the fence posts are 7.5 feet apart, so I'm getting around 130 ft of usable light. The light body was sitting on top of the camera, where the flash normally sits.

3x-XPG-R5, Carlo narrow
3x-XPG-R2, Carlo narrow
Maxflex driver with 0.7 amp max drive level (roughly 1500 lumens).
11.1V li-ion supply.
Custom housing.

Canon Rebel Xsi, manual focus, no image stabilization

(standard shot settings)
Shutter speed = 6 sec
Aperture = 4.0
ISO = 100
White Balance = Daytime

Shot 1 Lumens: 1621 Theoretical, 1345 actual, 740mA drive
Shot 2 Lumens: 1039 Theoretical, 871 actual, 444mA drive
Shot 3 Lumens: 472 Theoretical, 395 actual, 188mA drive
Custom light head, 129 grams

(Actual lumen calculations include 12.7% lens losses, and 5% heating losses)


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

The purpose for the std settings is not to have a nicely exposed image of the beam....it's to have a comparison benchmark.without using the settings...theres no reason to post it here because it nulls the comparison.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

*standard settings*

Agreed... I'll re-shoot and post with the correct settings. Thanks.


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

*cap and little silver riding hood*

Shutter speed = 8 sec :madman: (standard would be 6 sec:nono: )
Aperture = 4.0
ISO = 100
White Balance = Daytime

Bottles at 10m, 20m, 40m
Signpost at 30 m
safety cone 50m, 75 m
reflecting safetyvest 100m

control








cap 50mA








cap 800mA








cap 3000mA








little silver riding hood (XM-L Drop-In) high








to compare sigma sport mirage evo x pro high 10W








to compare spiderfire P7 direct driven








In real it was light enough to see the road. The cap at 50mA is light enough to drive up-hill in the woods, I use this mode most often - it seems darker on the beamshot. The foto at 3000mA is much brighter in the first few meters than the eye sees it, because the cap lights up the area around (behind) the wheels as well the eye can adapt much better to the brightness. The "hot" bright spot of the spiderfire P7 (like the Magicshine p7) troubles the eye much more.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

oops, missed this thread 

I have created a tool which may help picking up a proper XP-G's or XP-E's type/tint and optic from CARCLO for a 3UP build -> 
http://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/blogs/beamshots

I have tested the following setups:
- 3UP XP-G R5 1C cool white at 1 amp;
- 3UP XP-G R5 1C cool white at 1.5 amp;
- 3UP XP-G R4 4C outdoor (neutral) white at 1 amp;
- 3UP XP-G R4 4C outdoor (neutral) white at 1.5 amp;
- 3UP XP-G Q5 DE7 warm at 1 amp;
- 3UP XP-G Q5 DE7 warm at 1.5 amp;
- 3UP XP-G 90-CRI Q3 AE7 at 1 amp;
- 3UP XP-G 90-CRI Q3 AE7 at 1.5 amp;
- 3UP XP-E R3 WD cool white at 1 amp;
- 3UP XP-E R3 WD cool white at 1.5 amp (with some rules violation, I know);
- 3UP XP-E HEW R5 1C cool white at 1 amp;
- 3UP XP-E RGB mixed at 1 amp

Each board was tested with the three most used CARCLO's:
- 10507 3UP Narrow Clear
- 10511 3UP Narrow Frosted
- 10508 3UP Medium Frosted


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Xml Various Beam Shots*

Here are the lights from left to right

1 / single XML 2S Laura Lflex 3 amps
2 / double XML 2S Laura H6flex 3 amps
3 / triple XML 2S Laura H6flex 3 amps
4 / Triple xml 2S cute S H6flex 3 amps
5 / Triple XML 2S Rocket 3 H6flex 3 Amps
6 / double XML Laura + Double XPG Regina Hipflex 2.8 amps 
7 / single XML Deft Aspherical Lflex 2 amps










Beamshots in the same order


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


>


Is that from a UfO?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, I borrowed a camera and some of the lights I made for friends, and got some beamshots.
The lights are
1- Quazzle Triple with XP-E (3X)
2- XM-L with Regina (Gooselight)
3 Quazzle Triple with XP-E HEW (Jack-o-lantern)
4 XM-L with Laura RS (Outdoor shot still pending)

So, the indoor shots:
XP-E (3X):









XML-Regina:









XPE-HEW:









XM-L Laura RS









And the outdoor shots:
XP-E triple









XM-L Regina:









XP-E HEW Triple :









XM-L LauraRS









3X is the weakest light on paper, only 800 lumens, but throws the best by far, and is my favourite of the 3.

The HEW is somewhat floodier than I prefer for a helmet light, but good for navigation.

Some newer additions as of 2013
First 2 XPE2+1 XPG2 triple with Carclo

View attachment 800077



and the XML2 on copper star (Thanks MTM) with LED-DNA narrow optic
View attachment 800078



I prefer the xpe-xp-g for running and skiing, and the XML-2 is my fave for biking now.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks, it seems XP-E provides a way more useful pattern with less "blinding" close flood and a good kinda "soft" hotspot.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

quazzle said:


> thanks, it seems XP-E provides a way more useful pattern with less "blinding" close flood and a good kinda "soft" hotspot.


I had expected the XP-E HEW to have a tighter hotspot than it actually does.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

single XM-L [email protected] w/Regina (see here)

















single XM-L [email protected] w/ IMS20 (modded Minewt, see here)

















XP-G R5/ XM-L T6A @1.2A w/Reginas (see here)

















twin XM-L [email protected] w/ CXP-RS and Laura-RS (see here)
















CXP-RS alone








Laura-RS alone









all grass (wet, sorry) pics were AWB, ISO200, 2s exposure. All side-of-garage pics were AWB, everything else auto


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice Matt. Best if you can set to the official standards for beamshots of F4 and 6 seconds so we can all compare. Nonetheless, you have some serious lumens there and some good comparisons.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Nice Matt. Best if you can set to the official standards for beamshots of F4 and 6 seconds so we can all compare. Nonetheless, you have some serious lumens there and some good comparisons.


thanks. I would stick to the official standards but for the fact that I can't set the aperture manually on my camera and also 6s completely overexposes even the single XM-L. I figured that visible(ish) beam shape and comparisons across different lights would be more useful than washed out pics that probably can't be compared to others any way (what with the variables in humidity, reflectivity of surface, where the light is pointed etc). The official standards were also set when, IIRC, lights of 400lm were considered serious top end equipment. Given how much light output has increased, it might be worth changing them..

Hopefully it can provide some information about beam shape, but I wouldn't read anything into the brightness of the lights in this picture. Even the same light photographed on different days looks different (these lights have had their pictures taken separately on their respective build threads)


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I've updated the beamshots for my lights with the XM-L Laura RS light. See posting #60 above.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

some night trees shots made with GILI double-triple housing

In this setup I use a combo of:
- narrow clear optic (507) with XP-Es R3 driven at 1.5amp for the best throw
- wide elliptical optic (510) with XP-Gs R5 driven at 1.5smps for the low beam

ISO 200 F5 18mm 2sec (Nikon D60)

Both barrels run on full (32 watts):









and now each channel running alone, this is the thrower build from 507 optic and triple XP-Es:









and this one is the elliptical pattern produced by 510 optic with XP-Gs:


----------



## quics (Jun 22, 2011)

How do you cool the XP-G at 1,5 amps? I've just seen it says max current 1 A in the datasheet.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Cree updated the max spec in their data sheet to 1500ma's



***


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

XM-L with LLC01 Narrow optic. This optic is one of the first specific to the XM-L.










Here's the Laura RS for comparison









The LLC is wider with no real hotspot.


----------



## xyz-saft (Sep 23, 2010)

Where did you get the LLC01? Looking for optics to my next build, and it looked nice.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

xyz-saft said:


> Where did you get the LLC01? Looking for optics to my next build, and it looked nice.


See this thread, posting #22.
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/leidl-laura-rs-optic-720916.html


----------



## xyz-saft (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks. Did you just ask for some samples? I couldn't find anything about samples on their webpage.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

xyz-saft said:


> Thanks. Did you just ask for some samples? I couldn't find anything about samples on their webpage.


I asked if I could order some, and they eventually just sent me samples.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Assorted beamshots*

Lots of folks asking for beamshots to compare lights so here they are
only done the High beam but all shots can be seen Beamshots Here

P7 Bastid

















XML Bastid Clone

















Liberator

















Trout Mini

















Double XML Laura optic

















Triple XML Laura optic

















Triple XML Cutie optic

















The old 7UP

















Half Spider Eye

















Full Spider Eyes

















Mag Triple XML Aspheric optics

















Monster torch not a bike light


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a beam shot of the new Ledil Rose Diffused XML optic. Lots of spill but not enough throw for me. Tree and birdhouse are 15 yards and treeline is 30 yards.










Regina for comparison.










Laura without holder for comparison.


----------



## Kaitsu (Jun 12, 2006)

Cute, Iris, Carclo 10x10, Carclo 26.5, Philips LBL, etc on the wall with lux readings:
DIY-Lights3


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks! The LXP-RS and Regina shots are pretty much what I see - the first being a narrower beam but with a wider hotspot, the second having a really wide beam with narrow hotspot. Interesting to see the lux readings are higher for the LXP-RS though, didn't expect that.

I'll have to get off my butt and take some shots in the back yard..


----------



## Kaplan (Aug 25, 2011)

Kaitsu said:


> Cute, Iris, Carclo 10x10, Carclo 26.5, Philips LBL, etc on the wall with lux readings:
> DIY-Lights3


1 x XML T6 2.8A Iris, 3030 lux

Is it the 9° Iris for XML? I have no idea if 4° XPE and 6° XPG versions can be moded for XML.


----------



## Kaitsu (Jun 12, 2006)

Kaplan said:


> ...
> Is it the 9° Iris for XML? I have no idea if 4° XPE and 6° XPG versions can be moded for XML.


Mine is from Led-tech.de and it is for MC-E. But I think the lens is always the same. Angle varies with different leds. I may be wrong?


----------



## Kaplan (Aug 25, 2011)

Kaitsu said:


> Mine is from Led-tech.de and it is for MC-E. But I think the lens is always the same. Angle varies with different leds. I may be wrong?


Never though that before. If angele varies with different leds, i got the answers of my questions about optics on this topic


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

I finally made some comparison beam shots of the new Rose XML lenses.

First up the REAL SPOT.










Next is the DIFFUSED lens.










Then the SMOOTH SPOT lens.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Right, finally got the chance to take some more beam shots between work, rain and other stuff. This is mainly to showcase the LXP-RS+XM-L, but I re-did the XM-L plus Regina, Laura-RS and CXP-RS too.

All the grass shots were taken at 1s AWB, no control over ISO or aperture. I used 1s as anything higher over saturated the picture and doesn't give you a good idea about beam shape. The wall shots were on auto AWB and if someone clever can do it, the exposure times should give an idea about relative spot intensity of different combinations.

All bar the Laura-RS are behind 3mm Lexan sheet. The Laura+CXP are at 1.4A, the Regina+LXP are at 1.5A - that was as close as I could get the 2 lights with different drivers (h6flex and b2flex).

Laura+CXP

















Laura-RS

















CXP-RS

















Regina+LXP

















Regina

















LXP-RS

















I have to say that I'm pretty pleased with the Regina and LXP-RS combo - the LXP smooths out the sharp beam of the Regina and complements it's throw, plus, although it doesn't look like it here, the LXP seems to have a narrower effective beam on the trail than the Regina.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Twin XPG R5 with Regina's @ 1A via bFlex and 11.1v Li-Ion battery. 1C tint










and the same Except twin XP-G S2 2B tint


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeti,

Liking the 2B tint. Is that your preferred tint for riding? Where did you pick those up - Cutter? I'm looking to upgrade my R2 XPG light head soon.


Thanks
PS

Also, been a big fan of your work.

Bob


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Bob, I love the 2B tint so much that I will use it for everything, at least for as long as I can get hold of them.

Yes, got them (in XP-G S2 bin) from Cutter. Very realistic colour rendition and like riding in the sun as opposed to the moonlight of the cool tints.

PS don't buy too many...... save some for me.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

LOW beam:








HIGH beam:








BOTH:


----------



## larsan (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to add these for fun.
It's a Troutie Darkness Dominator.

The far trees are about 75 metres away.

Control shot:









Low:









High:









Boost:









Originals and another set can be found here:
Dropbox - Photos - Simplify your life


----------



## Steamdonkey2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Magicshine MJ-808 vs. experimental Bridgelux BXRA-50C9000-J-00 with Ledil 70mm 14 degree reflector. Outdoor shots were taken with the same expoure settings. For the wall shots I took one at normal exposure then another with a high enough shutter speed to show how much more intense the light from the Bridgelux setup was.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's an indoor shot of a Carclo with XM-L:









For comparison with other XM-L options, here's a Regina









and a Laura RS:









Here's the LC1 without holder:









I have a lot of other beamshots to compare at 
http://forums.mtbr.com/8169677-post60.html


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

it's taken a while, but I finally remembered to get the LC1 beamshots off the camera.

No bubble mower this time, it was MIA after encountering our neighbour's 2 year old.

































lawn shots are 2s exposures, wall shots are automatic exposure. Miniature chair is ~10m away from the light.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

*Ledil Rita*

JonnyC from BLF had a play with the Ledil Rita (Led lighting - Products | Ledil)

Bare LED (XM-L, I think)









MCU-C88 reflector (?)









Rita









I think it looks pretty cool - some degree of cut off and a nicely shaped beam for road riding, but still some spill.

Any Q's, fire away and I'll forward them onto Jonny.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> OK, I borrowed a camera and some of the lights I made for friends, and got some beamshots.
> The lights are
> 1- Quazzle Triple with XP-E (3X)
> 2- XM-L with Regina (Gooselight)
> ...


Here are shots with the XM-L and LED-DNA 10 degree optic.










Outdoor- Sorry, didn't realize it was still dusk out there.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

so a bit more spill than the Laura but a similar or tighter spot than the Regina? Interesting! Is the transition from spot to spill as sharp as the Regina, or softer like the Laura?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Spot a bit smaller than Regina, smoother transition to spill. Easy to use too.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

nice! Looking forward to trying mine out.


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Question, I understand standard camera settings for here are f4, 6 seconds, iso 100, wb=daylight.

I can't get f4 on my camera, would *f3.3*, *4 seconds*, iso 100, wb=daylight be ok?

I saw somewhere that f3.3 for 4 seconds is the same as f4 for 6 seconds?
Or is 3 seconds more like it? ie f3.3, 3 seconds, iso 100, wb=daylight?

My pics will be of 4000+ lumens so i think the normal mtbr settings will be a huge whitewall washout?

I will probably try F3.3 and 4, 3, 2, 1 and 0.5 second exposures, iso 100. Hopefully one of them will look representative of real life.

Thanks.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

L334 HI-CRI beamshots
All modules have the same narrow clear optic, they are installed in easy2led housings.

The order is the following:
1) Cree XP-G 90-CRI 15 watts
2) Nichia 92 CRI 7.5 watts
3) Nichia 92 CRI 15 watts
4) Neutral white 400-lumen flashlight with orange peel reflector
Cree XM-L neutral white 3-mode 400 lm bike flashlight (OP reflector, 18650 cell) | eBay

































Interesting that there's no noticeable big difference between 7.5 and 15 watts. Most probably due to a declining efficiency of Nichia LEDs

Beamshots from the bike. Distance to the building is 120 meters.

The order is the following:
Cree XP-G 90-CRI 15 watts
Nichia 92 CRI 7.5 watts
Nichia 92 CRI 15 watts
Neutral white 400-lumen flashlight
Cree XM-L neutral white 3-mode 400 lm bike flashlight (OP reflector, 18650 cell) | eBay









































Control - no lights


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

great job!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Spidereyes beam video*

Just testing my new Sony action cam and took this video of my Spidereyes light on the helmet

Trouties Spidereyes beam shots - YouTube


----------



## hesinde2006 (Oct 28, 2012)

@mattthemuppet
Could you compare Rita outdoors(outside) to a MJ 808 or a similar lamp ?


----------



## Nitro26 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice beam shots


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

hesinde2006 said:


> @mattthemuppet
> Could you compare Rita outdoors(outside) to a MJ 808 or a similar lamp ?


sorry hesinde, I don't have access to an MJ 808, but it should look similar to the C88 beamshot in post 92 if that helps.


----------



## hesinde2006 (Oct 28, 2012)

> sorry hesinde, I don't have access to an MJ 808, but it should look similar to the C88 beamshot in post 92 if that helps.


OK. Please make Outdoorshots with the RITA and C88.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

sorry man, not going to happen - that's not my light and the beamshots were carried out by a friend in a different state. You'll just have to infer from the ceiling shot or get one of your own from Digikey.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Both pics use the same twin XPG S2 bin LEDs @ 1A

Control









Regina reflectors









LED DNA 10 degree optics


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks yeti, that's pretty much what it looks like to me (saves me having to take any pics too ). The throw is pretty amazing even with the wider spot. I'd also go as far to say that the LED DNA optic allows more light through too, even compared to an LC1 optic, although I don't have any way to quantify that.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

mattthemuppet said:


> thanks yeti, that's pretty much what it looks like to me (saves me having to take any pics too ). The throw is pretty amazing even with the wider spot. I'd also go as far to say that the LED DNA optic allows more light through too, even compared to an LC1 optic, although I don't have any way to quantify that.


More light out the front without a doubt. Bit like going from 750ma to 1A without pressing a button.


----------



## brandon01 (Apr 9, 2011)

nice beam shot


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

I just built up my first light with the 10* LED DNA optics - a single XM-L U2-2B tint run @ 3A. I haven't had a chance to get on the trail with it yet, but I'm a little underwhelmed initially. 

I was comparing beams with this light and a dual 1A XR-E setup, and a triple XR-E light. Maybe it is because an XR-E throws so well, but I don't see just a huge night/day difference. 

Tonight I'm going to compare to my favorite current helmet rig - pair of XP-G with carclo spot optics. I'll have to setup to post some beamshots.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Ummm...Cory, you seem to have wandered into the wrong forum, or the wrong website, or maybe the wrong reality.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

*Triple with 2 xpe2 and 1xpg2*



Ofroad'bent said:


> Here are shots with the XM-L and LED-DNA 10 degree optic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a beam shot of a triple Matt kindly made up for me.
It has 2 XPE2s and 1 XPG2, with a Carclo triple optic.


The idea here was good throw from the XPEs and more flood from XPG with a warm tint. It turned out pretty well, but has less throw than the XML with LED-DNA optic. More usable flood though. This may become ideal for running and skiing.

You can see the rest of my beamshots at https://picasaweb.google.com/rehrlich1/Beamshots?authkey=Gv1sRgCMW1-JmB_Yv6Pw


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

that's kinda disappointing. Given how wide a spot the LED-DNA optic throws, I would have expected more throw from the 2 XP-Es at least. Perhaps a triple parallel XP-E2 next time? The XP-E2 you sent me is really nice - touch more throw than the XP-G sized Nichia 219 in the other torch of the same type I have. Lovely tint too.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

No complaints, I can use this for multi sport racing. Nice tint, good mix of throw and flood.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are some beamshots outdoors.
First 2 XPE2+1 XPG2 triple









and the XML2 on copper star (Thanks MTM) with LED-DNA narrow optic








You can see the rest of my beamshots at https://picasaweb.google.com/rehrlic...CMW1-JmB_Yv6Pw

or here http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/beamshot-thread-485574-3.html#post8169677


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe how much warmer the XM-L2 is than the triple, much brighter too. I have to say, I still keep coming back to that LED-DNA optic. It isn't the tightest, but it is noticeably brighter than other optics I've compared it to.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

mattthemuppet said:


> I can't believe how much warmer the XM-L2 is than the triple, much brighter too. I have to say, I still keep coming back to that LED-DNA optic. It isn't the tightest, but it is noticeably brighter than other optics I've compared it to.


The triple looks plenty warm in reality, and casts a bit wider beam. I like them both for different applications- the triple is great for running, paddling, skiing or on the bars.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

true, beamshots aren't always completely representative. The NW XP-E2 I have in another light (same as the 2 in that triple) looks really cool around the house, but is lovely outside. Glad you like both of 'em


----------



## willem001 (Jan 29, 2010)

It's 4 years later, what happened to this thread as there are no posts or has it been moved...I dont believe that there were no DIY builds done, this was always a very interesting topic


----------

